# Keep an eye on IKEA



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

After reading the Michael's thread about early Halloween sightings, I thought I might post this.

Apparently, the theme colours for IKEA's Christmas line this year are black and orange...which makes little sense to me...BUT if you are looking for 'fancier, decorative' items in those classic Halloween colours, it might be worth looking into. I've heard that they are going to push to have them available in the fall (someone had the foresight to say 'Hey, this could be good for Halloween too').

Of course, you could also wait until after Christmas to nab them on sale.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooo---cool! While orange and black are weird to choose for the Christmas season, they'd be GREAT additions to Hallowe'en decor!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't Martha Stewart do an orange and purple Tree once for the holidays?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those wacky Scandanavians.....


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Ghoul Friday. Those "fancier, decorative" items can be a sweet addition to the more cheesy bits of decoration that I also love. And I find those "fancier, decorative" items sometimes get left out all year round around here. For example, I just ate my dinner out of a cool Bodum brand ghost bowl.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I LOVE Ikea - thanks.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Last year I was shocked and amazed at what was being offered in terms of Halloween decorations at Home Sense (I don't know if they are in the States...it's like a fancier Winners..wait...is that Canadian too? Umm..a chain of stores that takes extra/leftover stock of normally expensive items from their fancier 'parent chain' and sells them at a discount. Kind of like Target, but trendier and only selling home furnishings). 

I'm curious to see what IKEA will offer. Hopefully it's nondescript enough to be used outside of Christmas...like those colourful chandeliers they sold a couple of Christmases ago.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Similar chains in the states, to what you are describing, would be Marshall's (Homestore) or Big Lots! Those types of places are spectacular!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> Similar chains in the states, to what you are describing, would be Marshall's (Homestore) or Big Lots! Those types of places are spectacular!!


Big Lots. That comes up a lot on here. I really need to make a roadtrip and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhh Big Lots. If you frequent that store, you can find some really neat items for cheap, and they stock some nice halloween decor. 

For a long time I thoght BLUCKY stood for Big Lots-Bucky. LOL!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

LMAO That's too funny, Haunted Bayou.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Black and orange for Christmas? What the heck!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds good for Halloween though.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey, maybe Halloween is the new Christmas? 
(*pinches herself* Am I in heaven?)


----------

